# Outside of NYC, American tourist destinations...



## WesternburbsTony23 (Oct 26, 2006)

For those in Europe, Asia, Africa, etc. would love to here what areas of the US are "marketed" to you or are places in which you travel to in the U.S. outside of New York.

I.E. when you go to a Bookstore, what places in the "Foreign Travel" section for U.S. are there. 

I.E. when you are with friends or co-workers, what places do they recommend or what places do you talk about or are interested visiting.

Are beaches more popular or are Bigger cities?

Would love to here the worlds opinion. The reason why I exclude NYC is because EVERYONE knows about NYC or goes there


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

The best places to visit in the US (other than NYC) are:

1. Boston and Cape Cod. They are historic and beautiful.

2. Philadelphia. It is historic and has spectacular museums. It also is very close to NY and Washington and can be visited as a day trip from either city.

3. Washington, DC. It is beautiful, has great museums and great historic sites.

4. San Francisco.

5. Miami. It has great beaches and great night life.

6. Las Vegas (if you want to get smashed every night and hang out with people who could be on the Jerry Springer Show).

7. New Orleans (if you want to get smashed every night and hang out with people who could be on the Jerry Springer Show).

That's about it for US cities, which, over all, are lame.

Chicago is among the 5 or 6 best US cities, but it is not worth flying thousands of miles to visit any moreso than an American would want to fly 4,000 miles to visit Frankfurt. Nevertheless, Chicago is a large version of the typical US city and a visit there will give one insight into the life and thoughts of the typical American.

LA also is not worth visiting unless you happen to be in California.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ you have forgot Orlando and Miami they are both great cities kay:


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Nikom said:


> ^^ you have forgot Orlando and Miami they are both great cities kay:


I listed Miami. Orlando is definitely worth seeing if you have children. However, an adult would not enjoy it.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

LLoydGeorge said:


> The best places to visit in the US (other than NYC) are:
> 
> 1. Boston and Cape Cod. They are historic and beautiful.
> 
> ...


Yes, all US cities with the exception of NYC are lame. Typical of a New Yorker to say such. Oh, and stop trying to place NYC on top. Los Angeles and Chicago are great US cities with much to offer. To say otherwise would be absolutely ridiculous, the word of choice for many of your out-of-line posts.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

WesternburbsTony23 said:


> For those in Europe, Asia, Africa, etc. would love to here what areas of the US are "marketed" to you or are places in which you travel to in the U.S. outside of New York.
> 
> I.E. when you go to a Bookstore, what places in the "Foreign Travel" section for U.S. are there.
> 
> ...


I think Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago, Boston, etc. are pretty well known cities around the world.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


> Yes, all US cities with the exception of NYC are lame. Typical of a New Yorker to say such. Oh, and stop trying to place NYC on top. Los Angeles and Chicago are great US cities with much to offer. To say otherwise would be absolutely ridiculous, the word of choice for many of your out-of-line posts.


LA and Chicago are fine places. However, I would not recommend that someone fly thousands of miles to see either. By the same token, Frankfurt, Macnhester and Tolouse are a nice cities, but I would not recommend flying thousands of miles to see them. By contrast, places like the ones I mentioned in my post, together with NY, London, Paris, Madrid, Rome, Barcelona, Amsterdam, etc. are worth the trip.

LA is obviously an important city, but it lacks history, beautiful buildings, and a plethora of world-class cultural institutions. In fact, it doesn't even have a downtown to walk around. Its downtown is like Canary Wharf or La Defense (i.e., nothing but office buildings).

In your opinion, what specifically about LA would warrant someone to fly 7,000 miles from Europe to see it? I am not being cynical. I'm really curious.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

You said it yourself, LA is a fine place. As is Chicago. San Francisco is also one of the most beautiful cities in the world. I don't see how anyone can say that those cities are not worth a visit.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


> You said it yourself, LA is a fine place. As is Chicago. San Francisco is also one of the most beautiful cities in the world. I don't see how anyone can say that those cities are not worth a visit.


I included SF on the list of places that are worth a visit. I also tried to stress that just because a city is good does not mean that it's worth flying 8 hours to visit. Frankfurt, Manchester, Milan, LA and Chicago are examples of that category.

I am not trying to disparage any city. In fact, as people are sensitive, I will not make any further posts about this subject to avoid the risk of insulting anyone.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Lloyd said:


> Chicago is among the 5 or 6 best US cities, but it is not worth flying thousands of miles to visit any moreso than an American would want to fly 4,000 miles to visit Frankfurt. Nevertheless, Chicago is a large version of the typical US city and a visit there will give one insight into the life and thoughts of the typical American.
> 
> LA also is not worth visiting unless you happen to be in California.


:nuts: 

Either way, this thread isn't about which cities you'd recommend someone visit.


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

Why does a thread that starts out innocently enough turns into another pissing contest?

Thanks Westsidelife for turning it into one. hno: :bash:


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

why are you so protective about LA dude...


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

I've been to the US (East Coast, NYC to Miami) last September and the places I enjoyed most beside NYC were:

-Philadelphia
-Charleston
-Miami
-Florida Keys



I would hesitate to recommend (although we spend little time there)

-Baltimore
-Atlanta
-Savannah

Don't go to Orlando if you're not a Disney or themepark fan, otherwise you might think you ended up in hell (I did).


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

I would say you can find books on:

Los Angeles
San Francisco
New York
Boston
New Orleans
Las Vegas
Washington, DC

and than things are usually done by state like

Florida
Texas
New England - encompasses a number of different states
Washington
Utah
New Mexico

etc.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

centreoftheuniverse said:


> Why does a thread that starts out innocently enough turns into another pissing contest?
> 
> Thanks Westsidelife for turning it into one. hno: :bash:


Because the topic to begin with was ridiculous. Everyone knows there are many other great cities in the US besides NYC. Asking what the US has to offer besides NYC just shows ignorance on their part.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego is one of the most visited us cities..


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Los Angeles is really a fascinating city, in the way it's organized, in the identity of each of its districts, and there's no need to tell that it must be very unique to live there.

However, unfortunately I'm forced to confess that it's not the funniest city to visit. In most cases, you finish cruising in Beverly Hills with a stars map in your hands, or visiting Universal Studios theme park. There's of course some kind of potential to devellop tourism in that city, but I still believe that LA is a more interesting city to live in than it to visit.

As for cities to visit in the US, of course there's Chicago, San Francisco, Boston, New Orleans, Washington. Las Vegas is also very interesting in its kind.

When I was in 14 years old, I've made a trip from LA where we've rented a car to visit Arizona (Grand Canyon, Canyon de Chelly, Death Valley) and we've also made quick visit of Las Vegas. That's a trip I strongly advise anyone to do, it's worth the money. It's simply unforgettable.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Chicago's got the navy pier, fine shopping ( Mag mile), fine dining( Mortons among others), observation decks on two 1000' buildings, one being a spectacular view at night with a glass of wine. A great nightlife scene exists in neighboring enclaves and not just around the city core. There's amazing parks there Lincoln, Grant, Millenium, Washington Park. The city is so clean. The transportation is reliable and efficient. You've got the Bulls, Bears, Cubbies, Sox. World class museums within walking distance from eachother. The people are great ( probably the best your going to find anywhere in the U.S.) There's nothing else like a chicago beach in the summer. The only ones in the world overshadowed by timeless skyscrapers from many different era's. There's tons for a traveler from europe to do in Chicago. 
San Francisco has Nobb Hill, the embarcadero, nightlife practically all over, I prefer the end up. There's Sauselito, Chinatown, Market Street, Lombard, Haight and Ashbury. The Golden Gate Bridge is quite a site to behold in person. It may not be reason alone but thankfully there are plenty of reasons to go to San Francisco. 
Like Lloyd said Orlando is good if you have kids. Philly is a great place to visit and also like Lloyd said it sits between NYC and WDC which is also convenient. LA is good for it's beaches, there is also Catalina Island which is a treat, I made the mistake once of staying in Anaheim but again good for kids. Theres Hollywood and the Boulevard and you can make an entire day of that. Shopping is all over Rodeo and Melrose among many. Santa Monica and the pier is in Los Angeles. Griffith Observatory. A game at Dodgers Stadium could proove to be pretty fun to a tourist from Europe who may enjoy cricket.
There's San Diego for the Gas Light District.
What else..? 
I like Boston but I only go there for Pub Crawling certain weekends. They have a shitty baseball team  and a great beer ( Sam Adams).
Las Vegas is an obvious choice. New Orleans would have been a great choice. 
Miami is another obvious choice. Miami to Palm Beach is great beaches. What about the Key West? Myrtle Beach? Amelia Island? Those would also be fine choices but why do that when you can go to mykonos or santorini??? 
I tried.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

OK, back on track here guys. The question is not what to visit in the US. The question is, and this is directed at people who live outside the US, what do most people from your country think are the big tourist destinations in the US? Just as us in the US would walk into a Borders and go to the travel section and look up the France section - we would find probably a book on Paris, and maybe on on provence. What are you most likely to find in a bookstore in, say, Kyoto?


----------



## WesternburbsTony23 (Oct 26, 2006)

```
OK, back on track here guys. The question is not what to visit in the US. The question is, and this is directed at people who live outside the US, what do most people from your country think are the big tourist destinations in the US? Just as us in the US would walk into a Borders and go to the travel section and look up the France section - we would find probably a book on Paris, and maybe on on provence. What are you most likely to find in a bookstore in, say, Kyoto?
```
Thank you Cloudship, that was the exact point of thread. I think someone said LloydGeorge is from NYC. No offense to him, just don't want to hear what a New Yorker says becaue he does not live in Europe, Asia, etc. It is what American city is marketed to those individuals for travel.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Apologies - that was twenty five million tourists - overseas and domestic!


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

MY sister lives in France just outside of Paris; my brother in law who has dual nationality has a ton of French relatives. We visit frequently and have got to know my brother in law's family. To my surprise, they seem to like Los Angeles, better than San Francisco or New York. The reason seems to be that they consider LA to be more authentically "American". It meets their expectations of what America should look like. I also know that I hear an awful lot of French on the Santa Monica Prominade.

Traveling around the US, I seem to see a lot of German tourists in the West Arizona and New Mexico, English tourists in Florida, and Japanese tourists in California, SF, LA, and Yosemite.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I dug out my Hachette guide du routard Etats-Unis. Cote Ouest & Rocheuses (that's a French guide to the west coast and Rocky Mountains I picked up in Paris), It really looks a lot like an American tour guide, giveing about the same space to both LA and San Francisco with recommendations for places inbetween. I don't think the Europeans really care about stupid rivalries between various American cities.


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to make a trip along the whole LA River sometimes... that thing is really cool.

(Even better: Drive the whole way in the concrete Riverbed with a Motorcycle :lol: )


----------



## TheProfessor (Jun 18, 2006)

LLoydGeorge said:


> LA is obviously an important city, but it lacks history, beautiful buildings, and a plethora of world-class cultural institutions. In fact, it doesn't even have a downtown to walk around. Its downtown is like Canary Wharf or La Defense (i.e., nothing but office buildings).
> 
> In your opinion, what specifically about LA would warrant someone to fly 7,000 miles from Europe to see it? I am not being cynical. I'm really curious.


What is there about any city to fly 7000 miles to see it? What a complete imbecile you are. All of these cities have history, are unique and interesting, and have much to offer any visitor. Your comments about LA are utterly rediculous. The fact that you would take the time to write such erroneous trash about such a great city with enormous cultural influence worldwide in every artistic medium shows your ignorance and total lack of sophistication.


----------



## TheProfessor (Jun 18, 2006)

derek5 said:


> this is true...San Diego has more than 32 million tourists that visit in annually making it one of the top tourist destinations in the country therefor im shocked it hasnt been mentioned yet...


Most visitors to San Diego are from other parts of California or the US generally. San Diego is NOT an international tourist destination.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

LLoydGeorge said:


> LA is obviously an important city, but it lacks history, beautiful buildings, and a plethora of world-class cultural institutions. In fact, it doesn't even have a downtown to walk around. Its downtown is like Canary Wharf or La Defense (i.e., nothing but office buildings).
> 
> In your opinion, what specifically about LA would warrant someone to fly 7,000 miles from Europe to see it? I am not being cynical. I'm really curious.


This post only shows how ignorant you are about LA. "No architecture, no culture, no history." Typical. What a fucking stupid statement. DTLA has a unique mix of classic architecture. World class institutions? Getty Center, Griffith Observatory, Exposition Park, Disney Concert Hall, Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels, etc. Lacks history, don't even start with me. 

You criticizing other world cities and trying to put them down by saying that they're not worth a visit is absolutely pathetic! With that said, I can assume that you're not much of a traveler since you obviously can't appreciate places for what they have to offer except architecture and history. hno: 
Go educate yourself dumbass!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

L.A. also has Disneyland and Hollywood studios. If these don't draw curious tourists, I'm not so sure what does.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I read somewhere that Florida is the most popular long haul destination for British tourists, presumably because of Disney etc, doesn't really appeal to me personally but there you go.

Other places I know lots of Brits go to apart from NYC are:

Las Vegas
Boston/New England
California, especially San Francisco

Also new Orleans but I know a lot of jazz fans, maybe not so popular among the general population but it was one of my favourite American cities when I visited, distinctly different to others.

I also know a guy that spends his entire five weeks holiday per year driving around Oklahoma, Kansas, Nebraska etc looking for tornados but he's a bit unusual.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I live in UK. (Although I'm American) There are loads of books on the US. When I go into a local book store, I usually find books on Orlando, Miami, New York, New Orleans, Boston, Los Angeles, San Fran, and New York. Then they usually have a few books on states; Florida, New York, California are main one's. Main destination in the US for Brits I think is Florida then NY. NO was popular before Katrina. I think its beginning to flow again. BTW, I see way more travel books in a British book store than an American one. They have a whole section of them in the local book store in Ely that I frequent.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Westsidelife said:


> This post only shows how ignorant you are about LA. "No architecture, no culture, no history." Typical. What a fucking stupid statement. DTLA has a unique mix of classic architecture. World class institutions? Getty Center, Griffith Observatory, Exposition Park, Disney Concert Hall, Cathedral of Our Lady of the Angels, etc. Lacks history, don't even start with me.
> 
> You criticizing other world cities and trying to put them down by saying that they're not worth a visit is absolutely pathetic! With that said, I can assume that you're not much of a traveler since you obviously can't appreciate places for what they have to offer except architecture and history. hno:
> Go educate yourself dumbass!



Please, calmate! Just ignore Lloyd and Lloyd do the same with Westside. Please don't get the thread closed. I will disown you!

Its all good. No need to get worked up if anyone criticizes your city.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

LV doesn't seem too popular with British tourists, or does it??? LV seems like and Asian/North American tourist center.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

krull said:


> Maybe this list will help. It is from 2003. But I think it will be about the same or a little more...
> 
> 
> *Top U.S. States and Cities Visited by Overseas Travelers, 2003
> ...


*



Chicago actually does pretty good considering its outside of the Northeast coast/Califronia-LV/Florida corridors. It would probably help if there were some other cities nearby that international visitors were more familiar hearing about and checking out. I have checked out book stores oversees and unfortunately while there is rarely a book missing having to do with LA/SF/NYC/LV/FLA etc. I have found occasions where Chi-town isn't covered.*


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Well just in Los Angeles I couldn't find one book on Philly in the book store, or the Long Beach Central Library. I was amazed being Philadelphia is such an important city in our history, and also a pretty large city at that. I didn't pay much attention when I been overseas, but I will the next time I take a trip to Europe. 

Now I would think LA would be big with the British. I know the LA metro has the largest group of British transplants in the USA. Santa Monica espeically has a good number of them residing within that city. It also seem like when ever I'm in Vegas I hear a lot of British accents.


----------



## IlEstAndré (Nov 14, 2006)

Niagara Falls. Choose a side any side.lol.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

as a chinese, that's my list:
1、NEW york(纽约），the top 1 city in the world.
2、seattle(西雅图）, the city in tree.
3, washington（华盛顿）, clean and cool city with museum and histrical.
4,losangelos（洛山鸡）,loving the terrible traffic there.
5,great natural view in US


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> LV doesn't seem too popular with British tourists, or does it??? LV seems like and Asian/North American tourist center.


Yeah, lots of Brits go to Vegas.

Considering its size, very few Brits seem to go to Chicago, as tourists at least. I'm sure there are quite a lot of business visitors though.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

In Glasgow / Scotland the main US destinations being advertised here are.

1. New York (I know this is apart from NYC)
2. Florida
3. Calafonia
4. Las Vegas
5. Boston


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, lots of Brits go to Vegas.
> 
> Considering its size, very few Brits seem to go to Chicago, as tourists at least. I'm sure there are quite a lot of business visitors though.


Let's just say Brits are everywhere!!!!!!!! Yes, Chicago proportion wise is not the biggest Brit tourist center. Texan cities are that high either. For some reason I do not see Las Vegas being advertised in agents like GoingPlaces and Thomas Cook as much as other places like NY, LA, Orlando, and Boston.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> Let's just say Brits are everywhere!!!!!!!! Yes, Chicago proportion wise is not the biggest Brit tourist center. Texan cities are that high either.


And many more Brits I know seem to have been to Vancouver/SW Canada compared to Seattle/NW USA, don't know if this is accurate for the whole country but it's definitely my experience.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

That's true. Canada is much more close to the UK than the US is, almost like it's still part of the Commonwealth. Regardless, Vancouver/Victoria have a very close relationship with England. And Vancouver has something like 6 daily flights to London, while Seattle has 1 or 2 depending on season.

But meanwhile, as a Seattleite who goes to London pretty often (family in Tunbridge Wells) I've seen a lot more familiarity about Seattle on recent trips than I used to. More people seem to have been here, and there's a lot more knowlege about this city. Even if it's often limited to coffee, airplanes, music, software, and other basics.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> the Disneyland Area is not LA. its in Anaheim, a different city in a different county in a totally different kind of place. The OC is definitley not LA and residents of both would tell you the same.


Yes Disneyland is in Orange County but it's still considered part of the greater LA urban metro area. And since it's close to LA, alot of foreign tourists look at Disneyland as part of that city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

WesternburbsTony23 said:


> For those in Europe, Asia, Africa, etc. would love to here what areas of the US are "marketed" to you or are places in which you travel to in the U.S. outside of New York.


We don't see US travel ads very often in Denmark ( if ever ) nor is it especially represented at the travel agencies...

As for me I've been a few places ( 6 trips: NY, Florida x3, California x2 )

I travel mainly to visit coastal cities and I prefere if it's a warm place...



WesternburbsTony23 said:


> I.E. when you go to a Bookstore, what places in the "Foreign Travel" section for U.S. are there.


 It's tucked in along with the rest of the places... the US is well represented..



WesternburbsTony23 said:


> I.E. when you are with friends or co-workers, what places do they recommend or what places do you talk about or are interested visiting.


 Hmm... if we talk about travelling it's rarely the US.. but I have talked a little about LA with a work mate..



WesternburbsTony23 said:


> Are beaches more popular or are Bigger cities?


 The mix is the most popuar I think... why especially Miami is popular for Danes... but most do also go to New York for a week or a long weekend..


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Among the people I know, I'm one of the only ones who's already actually been to NYC! Hheh, I'd say *90%* of the people in Brazil who goes to the US constantly or who has already gone to the US have visited *Florida*. Disney World is a major destination for Brazilians heh...

Some have gone to Las Vegas, but it's too far away and it's not seen as a major destination for Brazilians. I've also met some people who have gone to the mid-west/great lakes, but that part is also not very much visited by Brazilians.

In other words: Brazilians go to Miami, Orlando and New York City


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For most Asians, *California* is the no.1 prefered destination since it's the closest mainland state. Plus it also has one of the strongest Asian influence than any other state.

But for me, I would be NY as my no.1 followed by Los Angeles.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

LA
Miami
Vegas
Orlando
DC
SF
Boston
Chicago


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> For most Asians, *California* is the no.1 prefered destination since it's the closest mainland state. Plus it also has one of the strongest Asian influence than any other state.
> 
> But for me, I would be NY as my no.1 followed by Los Angeles.


The Japanese have a strong preference for Hawaii.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd say the four most common kinds of holiday that are marketed in the UK are....

1.North East Coast - Centered on Newyork with Washington DC, Boston etc.

2.Florida - Mainly the theme parks in Orlando but also Miami and New Orleans.

3.West Coast - Centered on San Fran or LA going inland to Vegas/Yosemite/Grand Canyon/Death Valley or along Big Sur.

4.Rockies - Yellowstone, Grand Tenton, Glacier national parks and nearby ski resorts.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

WANCH said:


> For most Asians, *California* is the no.1 prefered destination since it's the closest mainland state. Plus it also has one of the strongest Asian influence than any other state.
> 
> But for me, I would be NY as my no.1 followed by Los Angeles.


Actually Washington is the closest of the 48 states to Asia, and the second closest mainland state counting Alaska. 

We obviously don't have California-type tourism numbers. But Seattle is starting to have a significant volume of Asian tourists. 

It's said that Japanese tourists more often like to visit places they already know about, so a city is either on the list or not on it. Seattle wasn't on the list, but we seem to be on the fringe of it now. I see this anecdotally: The original Starbucks is always full of Japanese, Mariner games tend to have a lot of Japanese signs (including locals), and the Space Needle is usually a united nations with a Japanese contingent. 

In other news, Seattle recently went from 2% of the Alaska cruise ship market to 40%, competing directly with Vancouver. This is bringing a lot of new tourists who might never have come. Some stay briefly before or after, and many also decide to come back later. Our 40% is heavy on US passengers, but also includes a fair number of European and Asian passengers.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

poor washington d.c is not mentioned much, ouch my poor city -- will leave soon for bigger places.


----------



## Fly Pan Am (Nov 21, 2004)

Santa Fe, New Mexico


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

aquablue said:


> poor washington d.c is not mentioned much, ouch my poor city -- will leave soon for bigger places.


DC tops my list. I love the place.

Pennsylvania is the most beautiful state IMO; breathtaking scenery, lush treed hills, cities like Erie, Pittsburgh, Allentown, maybe Philly. 

Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, and NY state were also beautiful.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I would recommend the great American Road trip for foreign travelers combining cities with natural beauty and other attractions. Some suggested road trips:

1. California coast, San Diego, Orange county theme parks and beaches, LA, Santa Barbara, Hearst castle, Big Sur, Monterey, San Francisco, with possible extensions to Sacremento, Yosemite, or Napa Sonoma vineyards.

2. Las Vegas and Southwest, Zion, Bryce Canyon, Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, Lake Powell, Canyon de Chelly, New Mexico pueblos, Navaho/Hopi reservation, Santa Fe, Taos.

3. Rockies/ Back Hills, Denver, Colorado springs, Rocky Mountain National Park, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons, Cody, Devils Tower, Black Hills, Custer State Park, Badlands.

4. America's Music Heartland; Nashville, Chattanouga, Great Smokies, Memphis, Mississippi Delta, New Orleans. 

5. Birth of America; Philadelphia, Brandywine valley, Baltimore, Washington DC, Mopunt Vernon, Jamestown, Colonial Williamsburg, Monticello.

6. Texas circle; Dallas-Fort Worth, Austin, San Antonio, Corpus Christi, Houston, Galveston.

7. Great Lakes; Chicago Milwaukee, Door County, Dells, Spring Green, Minneapolis-St. Paul, Minnesota lakes, Duluth, Apostle Islands, Michigan Northern Penninsula, Makinac, detroit/ Greenfield village, Sandusky, Cleveland, Niagra Falls. (possible extensions into Canada Toronto, Stratford).

8. Miami, Florida Keys, Tampa/St Pete, Orlando.

That should hold you for a while.


----------



## Connoisseur (Nov 3, 2006)

svs said:


> The reason seems to be that they consider LA to be more authentically "American".


That's because to foreigners:

Hollywood = U.S.A

The "culture" that is imported to all over the world comes from L.A hence the reason why it is considered the quintessential essence of being a yank.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think for Switzerland it's after NYC California, then California, followed by California :lol: 

To be honest I think I am the only one of my friends that never has been there - but I was in Texas, yeah! 

Also pretty fashionable is Washington State


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

In addition to svs's list, a Portland-Seattle-Vancouver trip is always worthwhile. Three excellent cities that are actually fairly different. 

Probably add a ferry ride from Seattle to Victoria. Plus maybe a trip to Mt. Rainier in the summer, or skiing at Mt. Hood, Crystal Mountain, or Whistler in the winter.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

mhays said:


> In addition to svs's list, a Portland-Seattle-Vancouver trip is always worthwhile. Three excellent cities that are actually fairly different.
> 
> Probably add a ferry ride from Seattle to Victoria. Plus maybe a trip to Mt. Rainier in the summer, or skiing at Mt. Hood, Crystal Mountain, or Whistler in the winter.


Don't forget the San Juan Islands or the Columbia river gorge. Actually I sent my sister who lives in France on this one extending it down to California. She had a great time.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

mhays said:


> In addition to svs's list, a Portland-Seattle-Vancouver trip is always worthwhile. Three excellent cities that are actually fairly different.
> 
> Probably add a ferry ride from Seattle to Victoria. Plus maybe a trip to Mt. Rainier in the summer, or skiing at Mt. Hood, Crystal Mountain, or Whistler in the winter.


As a Seattlelite who moved to Vancouver just a few months ago, I have to agree with what you say here. The downtowns in particular are different, although the suburbs are usually similar. Vancouver also has all the condos in the West End, and we also have many other condos outside of downtown, like on the North Shore and in Burnaby.


----------

